# Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 and Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 Help



## mrintech (Dec 4, 2008)

*My system configuration is:*

Intel 845GVSR Mobo
2.4 Ghz P4
512 MB Ram
80 GB HDD
No Graphic Card

*www.socketzone.com/modules/tutorials/images/5/1105350488/RollerCoasterTycoon3_1.jpg

*i31.tinypic.com/flvmh2.jpg​
Me don't play games, but wanna play Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 and Roller Coaster Tycoon 3. Will any one of these will run on my PC. If NO, is there any tweaks.

I have less info. regarding games.

Help


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 4, 2008)

*www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest


----------



## kapsicum (Dec 5, 2008)

i think RCT2 will run for sure & mostly RCT3 must also run very well if u hv latest version of DirectX installed in ur system.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 6, 2008)

RC2 will work at medium settings (with OK frame rates) and at low (with good frame rates)
I doubt whether RC3 will work.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 6, 2008)

I like this Game 

Me KID


----------

